# Any older prems still around?



## DonnaBallona

how are they doing now, my little Jude is now nearly 2 and still having some major issues but is generally a happy, funny, cheeky little boy.

how are your older prems doing? xx


----------



## AP

DonnaBallona we are veterans in here now aren't we :rofl:

Alex just turned 5 last Friday. I remember back in the day thinking surely at this age you're out the waters. :dohh: i am a muppet

She's doing grand though, surprising us all the time. Shes been diagnosed with autism, will be assessed for ADHD, but is the happiest little lass going, always laughing (its infectious! :rofl:)

I've been around hearing about Jude and he's a tough cookie. As is his mummy :hugs: xxx


----------



## Srrme

I'm still here. My preemies are now 3 1/2 and 2 1/2 years old! They're both happy and healthy, and as smart as a whip. :lol: They take after their Daddy and love science, and love to talk ears off. :dohh:


----------



## hello_kitty

Mine is 19 months. Has no problems whatsoever. So energetic and he's brilliant too can understand most things I say but hasn't talked too much yet. He still babbles mist of the time but he loves imitating sounds. Doctors are happy with him but have not given him speech therapy yet. They understand some kids don't start talking til 2 so they're waiting til then to assess him again.


----------



## DonnaBallona

:rofl: yes atomic I do feel like a prem veteran ;) and thanks for your kind words about Jude, they are appreciated.

I also thought we were out of the waters with Brooke, she is 5 too, and is being assessed this week at school for learning difficulties. I have an appt with SEN on Monday. And Jude..... well he's just himself and we're taking each day as it comes. we cry loads, all of us still but when we come to terms with his problems I think things will be easier.

glad all the big ones are doing good! I often wonder where they all disappeared too! does anyone ever hear from the lady that had Mikayla? she was born Jan 2009 too and was one of the original prems. x


----------



## AP

keldac? She hasn't been on for a few years now :(


----------



## kazzzzy

I haven't posted here much but my Emily was born at 26 & 6 weighing just under 2lbs, she'll be 3 at the end of this month (where did that go!!) she's doing well, she's still attending a paed every 6 months & he's very happy with her, her only issue is she has speech delay, she's attending speech therapy & she is improving but still has a bit to go but she'll get there I'm sure, she's the light of our lives, very funny & sociable, nearly always in good form, we're so proud of her. Good to hear that all the prems are doing well, they are just amazing!


----------



## 25weeker

Another oldie here as Holly is 4 1/2 and no idea how that happened! She is doing well although still very small and I have noticed over the past year her physical side isn't on par with her peers. Nothing that's life changing but she isn't the best of jumpers and hopping and skipping aren't happening. I have asked for a physio referral so we can get exercises to help her along before starting school next year. That will be the next big test although at nursery they are happy with her and said she is intelligent.


----------



## AP

Good god 25weeker how did that happen :shock:


----------



## DonnaBallona

25weeker I remember when you had Holly!! :shock: glad she's doing ok, she sounds similar to Brooke (my 32 weeker) as she struggles with jumping, climbing, balancing etc too. 

wow theyve got so big so quick!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hi ladies. I have a 34 weeker. She's now 4 months. Wondering if your Lo's had delays in their milestones as babies? I'm so afraid that we will meet some obstacle down the road. So far she seems to be hitting her milestones.


----------



## DonnaBallona

Hi TTCawee1, honestly, although it's not what you want to hear, I think it's way too early for you to start worrying about delays.

At that age, both Brooke and Jude weren't doing anything they should have been. Brooke didn't sit unaided until 11 months and Jude was still a wobbly head just like a newborn at 10 months! Brooke was just a feeder and grower in SCBU, she didn't have any issues with breathing etc like jude has done. 

I'm in the 'what will be, wil be' camp and we generally cross each bridge as we approach them,. whatever you do, please don't compare your prem to other babies as all of them are SO different. you'll save yourself a lot of worry and heartache if you think they aren't doing things as quickly as they should be! remember that your baby hasn't read the books saying what they should be doing at each stage. 

I hope baby is doing well xx


----------



## Srrme

TTCaWee1 said:


> Hi ladies. I have a 34 weeker. She's now 4 months. Wondering if your Lo's had delays in their milestones as babies? I'm so afraid that we will meet some obstacle down the road. So far she seems to be hitting her milestones.

My 28.6 weeker and 35 weeker had delays during their first year. They took longer than normal to sit, stand, etc. but they caught up! By 1 1/2 you couldn't tell either of them were born early. They're now 2 1/2 and 3 1/2 and doing incredibly well and are both very advanced for their ages. :thumbup: I wouldn't worry too much about milestone delays right now, regardless of prematurity. Some babies take longer than others! :D


----------



## Dinah93

Not as old as some of the others on here but Grace is now 2 and 4 months, just become a big sister. She's still quite small at 21lbs and her lungs are weak, when she gets a cold she retches so many times a day and is sick a lot, but developmentally she's ahead, she's got a brilliant sense of humour, she's chatty and bright, she's our absolute world. Ben has had a much smoother nicu journey so far, no surgery, breathing on his own mostly, liking his feeds, I pray he has as as good a time once he gets home as she has had.


----------



## sbl

TTC my lo was born at 34 + 5 she has had no developmental delays so far. Did everything on time. 
Just go with the flow. Cut her some slack with milestones and if you are every concerned mention it to her pediatrician.


----------



## jandksmommy

I still check in from time to time. Reese will be 2 in a few months (former 23 weeker). She continues to have lung problems but in otherwise healthy, happy, and very very busy!


----------



## misspriss

My LO was born at 33+5, and aside from being small, he has had no issues. No delays. He was severely iron deficient at his 12 month check, but supplements took care of that. He's 15 months and babbling away, even has about 3 words. He sat unaided at 7 months, started cruising at 8, walking at 14 (now he's a walking tornado at 15!). I'm proud of him :)


----------



## RcdM

I didn't post too much on this forum when I had my dd, but I frequent it all the time now! My dd was born at 30+5 at 2lbs 11oz, and is now a few months over 2, and is a crazy wild (and sometimes bratty) child but the sweetest little girl ever. Yes she had milestone delays a bit as a baby but I think she is mostly caught up now. She is super smart and talks all the time. We thought she had a speech delay and even saw a therapist but like a month ago just like a light switch she started talking ALL the time, combining words and making sentences, doing things I didn't even realize she knew how to do! She amazes me every day. 

The only issues we have with her are she has reflux in her kidneys. She was getting UTIs all the time as a baby and after like the 4th or 5th one they sent us in for an ultrasound and she has a grade 2 reflux. So her urine backs up into her kidneys bringing bacteria in. She's been on a daily low dose antibiotic for the last 8 months or so which has fully prevented any UTIs from happening, but we just went back for a follow up last week and unfortunately it's not showing signs of maturing yet. We were told many times they will grow out of it, but in some cases they need surgery to correct, I really hope she will grow out of it in the next year or so. 

The only other issue we have with her is she is a problem eater. She doesn't eat much and meal times are always difficult. She never ate baby food as a baby and refuses the good majority of food we offer. I thought she was just super picky but she will literally starve herself if she doesn't want what we offer, and I read an article recently about a difference between picky eaters and problem eaters... dd is definitely a problem eater. We're hoping she just grows out of this too.

Anyway, she is perfectly healthy in every other way and is about to be a big sister! She loves rubbing my belly and saying baby brother and it's so sweet. I can't wait to see how she does with him. We're praying that he is a full term little brother! :)


----------



## katy1310

I'm another oldie! Sophie is now 4.5, starting school in September and doing amazingly. 

The only issues we seem to have are recurrent ear infections - to the point where she is constantly ill from about October till April - and missing teeth! The dentist thinks the tubes pressed on her gums so much in neonatal that it caused one tooth never to appear and another one to be growing back so it's overlapping the one behind it. Other than that, she's brilliant :) It's nice to read about all the others :) xx


----------



## hannah berry

By older I thought you meant my age. I'm 26 I was born at 25 weeks and needed holes stitched up in my heart. I suffered from asthma and reoccurring pneumonia till I was 18 but apart from that I went to normal school no delays or other health problems. I finished high school and went onto study physics. Now I live in france and speak three languages. I believe that all babies have a chance to be great. My whole life doctors told my family I would be slow and mentally handy cap. So you all hold on there I admire parents like you. Don't ever let anyone tell you your child is slow or will be you just may never know in the future. Good luck.


----------



## misspriss

My little sister was a 34 week preemie 20 years ago. She went home after 4 days (I was 6, I don't remember much!). She is in her second year of college, doing great, she ended up being the tallest and most fit (so far) of all of us kids, she has better eyesight and straighter teeth than either one of us term kids, and she's taller. She's brilliant and the most kind, considerate, caring, and responsible 20 year old I know. She suffered no delays AFAIK (we were homeschooled though!) She did stay an extra year in high school, but only to care for our mother who was ill and passed away her senior year. I know she was a later preemie, but care was not what it is nowadays either. I don't think she turned out any different than any term babies!


----------



## linz1988

My lil one was born at 29 weeks in June 2010 due to incompetent cervix.. Shes perfect.. No problems what so ever! Thank god x glad to see all are doing good too


----------



## Pink Sarah

My lo was born at 35 weeks and had a few issues when he was born but now he is 2 yr old and no one would know about his rocky start as he has good health and doesn't stop talking!


----------



## Welshgem81

My Little one is now 18 months. She was born at 34 Weeks exactly and only weighed 3lb 7 due to iugr. She's doing really well. Sat at 7 months, crawlled at 11 months and was walking at 13 months despite me constantly worrying. She has about 50 Words and is really busy. Still a nightmare to get to sleep in the night though :coffee:


----------



## alibaba24

This is an old thread but thought might bring it back to the surface my daughter Rosalie was born at 34 weeks but was a tiny 3lb 3oz she is 5 now. its crazy how time flies! her development hasnt been spot on its doing ok and she takes devdepmental leaps .though although socially she is still behind her peers. She is a bright little girl but she does have quite a significant language disorder with receptive and expressive language. shes also being assesed for ASD . shes an awesome little girl x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1236.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0914.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## miraclemomma

My 30 weeker DS1 has pretty much hit all his milestones within a week or two of his peers (occasionally beating them). Have his 2 year check up next week and I'm sure he'll be signed off. I think it depends on the child. Xx


----------



## sherryberry79

It's such a long time since I have looked in on this site so I was happy when I saw this thread! So nice to hear how old friends are getting on!

Millie was born at 26+3

Millie will be six in August! She is in mainstream school. We delayed her start to school for twelve months as we felt very strongly that she was not ready to start when she was four. Socially she is doing amazingly well, the teacher said she is definitely one of the most popular girls, they all want to play with her! 

She has full time support as her learning is slower than her peers. She quite often gets taken away from the class to work on differentiated material. In phonics for instance the rest of the reception are now on two and occasional three word sounds, but we are still trying to master the basic single letter sounds. We will get there though!

Numbers and counting are a challenge for Millie, but again, with patience and plenty of practice I'm pretty sure she will get there eventually.

Her speaking and eating are the two biggest obstacles we've yet to overcome. Millie has great difficulty in producing some sounds and as a result her speech is often indecipherable. Most of the time my husband and I can understand her, but I think at school etc she sometimes has problems being understood. In classroom situations she can sometimes be reluctant to speak at all. She would never volunteer to answer a question in front of the class. She often does not even want to speak to her class teacher and if her teacher asks her a question she looks up at her learning support assistant waiting for her to answer. The school have been really good, when she does speak in class she gets a certificate! 

Eating is tricky, she only eats a few things and will not entertain trying new things. She will not eat anything wet! She continues to follow the 0.4 th centile which she has been on for about four years so she might be a dot but at least she is a consistent one! 

She is great fun, loves pretend play, loves to sing, baking, stories, dollies and riding her bike. She is doing amazingly well, we are sooooo proud of her, but we still have work to do!


----------



## alibaba24

Hi sherry. my little girl is also quite small and petite for her age. I was told to just kind of expect it from when she was born though. she is still comfortably in 4-5 clothing and she was 5 in january! 

like your daughter she is not without her struggles but I think they will get there in the end!

little update - they have dropped the asd testing as they do not believe she is on the spectrum but that her language difficulty affects her socially


----------



## misspriss

Hi Sherry! Thanks for updating. My son (only 2 now) is in the 0.35 percentile for weight, and has always been really low. I'm glad to hear how your daughter is doing well, despite being smaller! (DS was only a 33 weeker though, he's just really small!)

Did just want to update, my little sister (who was a 34 week preemie back in the mid-90s) has been doing great at college, 4.0 every year :D So proud of her.

DS (33 week) is 2, he is doing excellently. He had a language explosion shortly after his birthday and it's been amazing to see how well he can communicate. We potty trained him early at 18 months and he was still having fairly frequent accidents until right about the time of his language explosion, and he has hardly had one since.


----------

